# Slicing bacon and the like



## olecrosseyes (Feb 20, 2022)

I own a 8.5: LEM. When slicing pork bellies, they do not cut cleanly all the way through. It will leave a tag end at the bottom of the meat in the tray. So if it goes unattended it will grow to a longer one.

My other gripe is how much larger of a slicer do I have to muscle or crane down into my basement to be able to slice bacon, pastrami and other items in a one full stroke  slice with out cutting them in half width wise?? I've purchased larger smokers to smoke whole primal cuts with out splitting them but the slicing is still an issue for me.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 20, 2022)

olecrosseyes said:


> I own a 8.5: LEM. When slicing pork bellies, they do not cut cleanly all the way through. It will leave a tag end at the bottom of the meat in the tray. So if it goes unattended it will grow to a longer one.
> 
> My other gripe is how much larger of a slicer do I have to muscle or crane down into my basement to be able to slice bacon, pastrami and other items in a one full stroke  slice with out cutting them in half width wise?? I've purchased larger smokers to smoke whole primal cuts with out splitting them but the slicing is still an issue for me.


Trim to fit. On that tag that developed, flip the meat piece 180* (front to back)it’s normal. On belly bacon, fold the whole piece into a “C” shape and slice full length slices.

I have the LEM Big Bite 10” slicer. Even in that carriage, I have to do all the things I have mentioned.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 20, 2022)

That tag used to drive me insane as did having to flip it to get rid of it Every 4th or 5th slice. I even tried partially freezing it to see if that would help. It worked marginally. When I switched to a Berkel slicer I’ve not had a problem since. I was so close to getting that exact LEM as I have a lot of their other products. I’m disappointed to hear the LEM does that, too, as that‘s an investment.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 20, 2022)

It is minimal, but still does exist I must admit. Still makes some beautiful slices though. I’m happy.


Sven Svensson said:


> That tag used to drive me insane as did having to flip it to get rid of it Every 4th or 5th slice. I even tried partially freezing it to see if that would help. It worked marginally. When I switched to a Berkel slicer I’ve not had a problem since. I was so close to getting that exact LEM as I have a lot of their other products. I’m disappointed to hear the LEM does that, too, as that‘s an investment.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 20, 2022)

We always cut our bacon slabs or pieces in half to fry anyway so not an issue. 
But I believe 

 daveomak
  had a thread on a mod he did to his slicer to get rid of that issue. 

Ryan


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 21, 2022)

You need a pro type slicer by Hobart or Berkel with a 12" blade. It's not so much the blade, but the carriage that will hold a 14-15" wide slab of bacon. 130-150 lbs of slicer. Check craigslist or FB Marketplace for reasonably priced slicers. They may be 20 years old or older, but they're built like tanks and properly taken care of, will last forever. RIght now I have a 40 year old Hobart 1712 and looks almost new.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 21, 2022)

Thanks Chefs! I'll keep my eyes open. Until then I'll have to deal with it!


----------

